

RTP Hackers & Founders Meetup - mindcrime
http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/

======
mindcrime
For those of you who expressed interest
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1440313>) in an RTP area meetup for "us"
types, here ya go. First meetup isn't scheduled yet, we'll do it once a few
people join the group.

Please help spread the word...

~~~
covati
Thanks for pulling this together, I'll forward it on to my friends around
town. There are a lot of smart & motivated people around here.

I was just thinking about trying to pull together people who are doing social
media development in the triangle, but this might cover my bases well enough.

Thanks again!

------
chasingsparks
We just had one in DC (organized by Rusty) yesterday. It's a good experience;
I think more cities should start doing this.

------
j_baker
Totally random thing that this link sparked: I really like how meetup.com has
a list of all the new features that have been added since the last time you
visited. It really says "we've been busy while you've been gone!"

